
Ask HN: Time since your last coffee? - pranav_full
Also write the type. 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.latteartguide.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;01&#x2F;different-types-of-coffee.html
======
pranav_full
i am working on a twitter bot to collect coffee habits for developers. Here is
a rough working principle. First hashtag after #tslc is command to be parsed
and executed. args are unix cmd like ie -c for coffee type -t for time
duration like 10d 10h 10m 10s Example if you had the best latte in town 10
minutes ago, #tslc #had -c #best latte in town -t 10m

list all those who had latte (time arg is optional here) #tscl #whohad -c
latte

in retweet you get @paulG espresso, @user best latte in town, @user2 capuccino

